# New York Street Photography



## tonycroatia (Apr 2, 2016)

Follow me on:
 Flickr            Toni Parada
 Instagram    Toni Parada (@mrtoniparada) • Instagram photos and videos


----------



## Watchful (Apr 3, 2016)

I don't see any pictures.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 3, 2016)

hy·per·link
ˈhīpərˌliNGk/
COMPUTING
_noun_

*1*. 
a link from a hypertext file or document to another location or file, typically activated by clicking on a highlighted word or image on the screen.
_verb_

*1*. 
create a hyperlink between (documents or parts of a document).
"thumbnail images that are hyperlinked to a larger image"
Click on one of the pretty blue letters.
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]


----------



## tirediron (Apr 3, 2016)

"Bad man-ners":  Posting links to social media 'sites in the hope of increasing one's following without actually contributing to the 'site on which one posted the links.


----------

